
Is it only me or startup lost its “innovation” ingredient? - iwonagr
Everybody is just talking about business models, making money as fast as possible. They scare others that 9&#x2F;10 startups fail. But wasn&#x27;t that the essence of a startup? To start looking for innovative ways to do business? To fail in the search of innovation? What do you guys think?
======
brudgers
I think it depends on how I define "startup".

